# Running a feeder to turnout



## jerbear (Oct 16, 2013)

Where is the best place to run a feeder line to a turnout?
Center or ends?
Thanks,
Jerbear


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't think it would really matter as long as ya have a good solid connection, i.e. soldered.


----------

